# Rear suspension clunking niose



## dcorazal (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 97 Altima 130K with rear suspension noise when going over bumps at a very slow speed. More of a clunk, clunk noise like there the spare tire is loose in the trunk. Never hear any noise when at 20 MPH or higher. I have seen posts regarding the sway bar and have checked the rubber mounts. They seem to be fine. I also checked the brakes. I can’t seem to simulate the problem by pushing on the rear suspension. Any one, experienced this? Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll bet its the stabilizer links, (they look like little tie rods,about 4-5 inches long)


----------



## dcorazal (Sep 19, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> I'll bet its the stabilizer links, (they look like little tie rods,about 4-5 inches long)


I was thinking it could be those stabilizer links. Is there a way to test them? I see there around $25 each. I'll problably give that a try. Thanks


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

links are a good bet I think. Mine were tough to troubleshoot, so I waited till they got really bad  when I finally did the job they fell apart by hand. At least I knew for sure that was the problem...


----------



## dcorazal (Sep 19, 2005)

Update:
Replaced the sway bar links. They were bad. The clunking noise was better but not gone completely. Then I replaced the sway bar bushings and that fixed the noise completely.

Thanks for the replys and advice.
I hope this helps someone else with the same problem! :cheers:


----------

